# Where do I start?... oh baskets!



## Barefoot_Countessa (27 Jun 2019)

After discovering my children can finally ride on their own this week, we got all of our bikes out of the garage in Hope's of doing some riding as a family. But after being out with them yesterday and carrying a backpack on my back for juice, water and other small items, I am seriously contemplating a basket or rear rack for my bike. I become the pack mule for it all and I'd like to avoid that in the summer heat. I also become cranky when hot and sweaty. Backpacks dont help with this problem. I did go get a bell brand basket this morning but it does not fit my bike. I have a schwinn frontier. I dont really have the funds to play guessing games with equipment and accessories, so I'm wondering if anyone knows of a basket and/or rear rack that would work with my bike?


----------



## Cycleops (28 Jun 2019)

On a mountain bike all the cables on the bars will preclude you from fitting a basket without affecting the controls.
I believe there is rack mount on the Frontier and that would be the best (only) option. You could then get a pannier or two to slip all your things into.
Unless you are confident to do this yourself and have a few tools you might like to get your local bike shop to do it. Alternatively you could get this which looks like it just needs a screwdriver or Allen key to fit onto the seat post;
Schwinn Alloy Rear Rack https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0030RS5CA/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_m8CfDbZCTNJZN
It does however lack side frames long enough which would keep panniers out of the rear wheel.

BTW welcome to the forum.


----------



## alicat (28 Jun 2019)

Can everyone carry something? Cycling tops have back pockets that are ideal for this kind of thing.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (28 Jun 2019)

Bottle cages for everyone for your drinks.


----------



## Barefoot_Countessa (28 Jun 2019)

Thank you all for the feedback. I do have a bike shop or two near by that I can look in to. I am looking in to baskets for them, too. Inexpensive ones that wont matter if they get torn up. They dont have mount holes on their bikes for waterbottle holders and the waterbottles would get lost in a heartbeat. My oldest is good to carry his own bag, but he has a medical condition that makes me wary or forcing him to do that if we get caught riding in summer heat. My youngest has a temper problem (not from lack of discipline, it's a disorder type of thing) so I really have to pick my battles with him and think ahead. (Yes he is in therapy and yes we are doing our best) if he had a basket, I'm sure it would go better. I was considering seeing if dollar tree had small metal baskets still that I could zip tie to their bikes. For a buck plus change on a bike that they will out grow, I wouldnt mind having to replace them every now and again. What are the pros and cons of doing that to a kid's bike?


----------



## Cycleops (28 Jun 2019)

You could certainly zip tie a basket to a kids bike if you wish without problem, I'm sure bike specific ones will come with mounting straps, but as I said the brake/gear cables on the MTB won't allow.


----------



## Barefoot_Countessa (28 Jun 2019)

I understand. They dont have mountain bikes yet. One has handlebar brakes, the other doesn't, but there seems to be enough room for a basket on both bikes. They are still at the ages where what you do for one kid, you have to do for the other, so I'd like to find a solution that would suit both bikes. I'm sort of all over the place with ideas, I know. I'm sorry about that.


----------



## Cycleops (28 Jun 2019)

Despite the brakes you should still be able to fit the baskets.

https://www.amazon.com/bike-baskets/b?ie=UTF8&node=194528011

Good luck.


----------



## KneesUp (28 Jun 2019)

A rack is also useful and might be easier to fit - with a rear rack you can attach a basket on top (with zip ties of you have to) and / or you can get pannier bags if / when you need them. It's also good for larger items - I collected 6kg of hay for the guinea pigs the other day, which would have been hoplessly big for a basket, but was fine on top of the rack - they're very adaptable.

Check if your bike has mounting points - it's not a total deal breaker if it doesn't, but it's easier if it does.


----------



## icowden (4 Jul 2019)

What about something like this?

https://www.ortlieb.com/uk/f79303

The Ortlieb quick release bracket works really well and keeps everything out of the way of cables. Plus you can take the "basket" off and use it as a bag.
Smaller bags exist too ( I use the 6 plus which is much smaller).


----------



## adoli (25 Sep 2019)

Probably I am too late for your post, but there are very good solutions for pannier racks for mountain bikes, even full suspension mountain bikes.

I installed a Thule Pack n Pedal rack and basket on my son's full suspension mountain bike.
I similarly installed Tubus racks on a gravel bike, and where I did not have mounting eyes near the seat post.
Because so many friends asked me this same question I put together a few photos of the install on my blog (apologies - no intention to spam by providing a link, but hope it helps): 
https://adoli.com/what-is-the-best-pannier-rack-for-a-mountain-bike/ 
good luck!


----------

